# RESOURCE: Cognitive Distortions



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

For those starting CBT and finding that their 'Realistic Alternative' thoughts tend to read "that guy was a d**k so it doesnt matter what he thinks", or "I'm a really great guy" and are finding that inevitably no mood change occurs, here is a wikipedia article on the cognitive distortions.

*This is ONE TOOL in the box for challenging thoughts*. A set of bullnose pliers to add to the screwdriver, the hammer, the drill etc etc etc ... Find the distortions in your thoughts and then use that info to consider how you might rewrote them without the distortion.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_distortion

If you have bought a CBT book - READ IT, all of it. It will not do you any good sitting in your bedside drawer, and it is a process. If you only do one bit of it, its like learning to duck and then thinking that makes you a boxer. You have just missed the point by several timezones.

Ross


----------

